# Instinctive shooting



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

I have really fallen in love with the ability to shoot without aiming. Anyone else out shoot like this.






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very cool, I used to shoot bow and arrow instinctual to pretty good success but when I get down to the 40 m m 30 mm spinner size I feel like aiming is the only real way to get there. But you seem to have figured it out.

.

Cheers


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Very cool, I used to shoot bow and arrow instinctual to pretty good success but when I get down to the 40 m m 30 mm spinner size I feel like aiming is the only real way to get there. But you seem to have figured it out.
> 
> .
> 
> Cheers


I still aim further i am but anything 10m or closer I can hit pretty accurately.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

With me it seems to depend on what slingshot I'm using. For a long time I was frustrated with the inaccuracy of one of my homemade jobbies until one day I was just tired and sort of randomly let fly a few lazy shots without even trying to aim and suddenly everything worked. Can't do it with my Wasp, I have to aim that carefully or I hit nothing.

Same with my bows. I've got a fairly miserable cheapo Chinese one that works great if I don't try to aim it and just let fly instinctively.


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

